# Old Sheffield photos



## lizzieloo (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm researching my family from Sheffield and found this site

http://www.picturesheffield.com/

Most of the places they lived were cleared when the slums were demolished, I find it really interesting, thought some of yous might be interested too.

1000s of images.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 9, 2010)

One of my favourite old Sheffield photos


----------



## waylon (Nov 19, 2010)

Good picture that, there's a guy who lived on Kelvin, then moved to Hyde Park & ended up on Parkhill - He's written about it here http://www.freewebs.com/lifeonkelvinflats/index.htm


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2010)

there are some great pics n that site.

The Sheffield History forum (http://www.sheffieldhistory.co.uk) would probably be helpful for your family research too.


----------



## ringo (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers, just found load of great pics of areas I lived in in the 90's.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2011)

From wiki-p
"The City of Sheffield is built on seven hills and is near the confluence of five rivers. It is estimated that Sheffield has over two million trees, more per person than any other city in Europe; 61% of the city is green space"

well i never!

[i cant sleep ]


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

This is my Grandma's old house, where my Dad was brought up - just had a little weep at seeing this. My Grandma and varies aunties and uncles would be living there when this was taken. Not been there for 30 years. It's a restaurant now


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2011)

really??  Small world, I've eaten there, it's quite nice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

belboid said:


> really??  Small world, I've eaten there, it's quite nice.


 
My Mum and Dad and various aging family members have eaten there and really enjoyed it but I never have 

My Grandma must have moved from there sometime in the early 1980's - sadly of the family brought up in the house (Grandma, Grandpa and 8 kids) there are only 3 left (my Dad and two of his sisters) of which one still lives in Chapeltown.

Hoardes of cousins mind you!


----------

